# F95 Team issue where to buy



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for F95 team issue size 54 maybe.. where to BUY? None of the bike stores seem to have it?!!

Any suggestions..plz

I would love to go to a local store get the F95, get fitted maybe upgrade some components etc. Does anyone know how to find felt dealers?

thank you very much


----------



## dyk343 (Jun 23, 2009)

Go to the felt website... then call the dealers they list in your area....


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

No worries. Felt put up the 2010 models on their website today!! There is a 2010 F95 available with the Team Issue colors as well.


----------

